# Time To Help Doug Keep Outbackers.com Going.



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Ok everyone, it is that time of the year again. Please remember this site has no advertistement....no pops nagging you to buy something.

If you feel this site has saved you time/money or has given you a great place to come and chat with some of your virtual friends. then please take a few minutes and go through the process of donating some $$$ to this site to help keep it going.

To make it even easier for you, I've placed the link to the donation site below.









http://www.outbacklife.com/outbacker_donations/donations.htm


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

I asked this question on another thread, but then thought it might be better here. I have contributed in the past and just kind of wondered what it cost to run a site like this. I think I checked once and it was only like $100 a year. Are there more expenses that I am not aware of. Just wondering before I make my contribution.

Darlene


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

prevish gang said:


> I asked this question on another thread, but then thought it might be better here. I have contributed in the past and just kind of wondered what it cost to run a site like this. I think I checked once and it was only like $100 a year. Are there more expenses that I am not aware of. Just wondering before I make my contribution.
> 
> Darlene


IMHO...I don't base my donation on what I think Doug needs to break even, I base my donation on the amount of value I see from this site.

The cost to run this site is trivial compared to the amount of time and effort from Doug and the MOD's. Not really sure how to place a value on this, so I just give what I think is best.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

prevish gang said:


> I asked this question on another thread, but then thought it might be better here. I have contributed in the past and just kind of wondered what it cost to run a site like this. I think I checked once and it was only like $100 a year. Are there more expenses that I am not aware of. Just wondering before I make my contribution.
> 
> Darlene


See my comments on this in the other thread you posted in.

What does it cost?


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

prevish gang said:


> I asked this question on another thread, but then thought it might be better here. I have contributed in the past and just kind of wondered what it cost to run a site like this. I think I checked once and it was only like $100 a year. Are there more expenses that I am not aware of. Just wondering before I make my contribution.
> 
> Darlene


As I stated in the other thread:

I make a contribution because of the value of the support, help and friendship Outbackers provides, not as a fraction of what it costs Doug to run.
I appreciate all that Outbackers.com provides !!

Thanks members and *Thank You Doug* !!


----------



## OBcanOB (Aug 23, 2007)

Man, do I feel silly. I didn't even know we could send a donation! This site is well worth giving to, nothing is free in life. I know that Doug put a lot of time and effort in to keeping the site going. I hope our donation helps in some way. Thanks for everything.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Ok everyone, it is that time of the year again. Please remember this site has no advertistement....no pops nagging you to buy something.
> 
> If you feel this site has saved you time/money or has given you a great place to come and chat with some of your virtual friends. then please take a few minutes and go through the process of donating some $$$ to this site to help keep it going.
> 
> ...


Thanks for starting this thread, Jim. I meant to, but got distracted from the keyboard and didn't get back for awhile. I certainly think I get more value from this site than I give - but hope I add to it by helping someone with a question now and then.

But without Doug and the rest of the moderators, we wouldn't have this site to go to. So *THANKS* to Doug and the gang. We appreciate your dedication.

Mike


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

OBcanOB said:


> Man, do I feel silly. I didn't even know we could send a donation! This site is well worth giving to, nothing is free in life. I know that Doug put a lot of time and effort in to keeping the site going. I hope our donation helps in some way. Thanks for everything.


As an added bonus, you're member status will move to "Outbackers Contributor". *







*

Just one more cool things you can brag about at work next Monday.


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Thanks for starting the thread and link. I feel bad I have been lazy about doing it. Remember seeing link on the home page while looking for something else and saying "oh I need to come back and donate". Of course, I would find what I was looking for and get sidetracked.

Thanks again for the thread and to Doug and the gang for a fun, professional, informative and successful site. Now I get to brag at work on Monday.

Jim


----------

